
The Anthropodermic Book Project analyzes books rumored to be bound in human skin - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/blog/the-true-story-of-medical-books-bound-in-human-skin
======
pmiller2
The Wikipedia article on the phenomenon of books bound in human skin has some
fascinating tidbits to add as well:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anthropodermic_bibliopegy](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anthropodermic_bibliopegy)

------
bcoates
If you're ever in Philadelphia, don't miss out on the Mütter Museum. It's an
experience you won't forget.

~~~
hartror
Mildly scarring but very interesting in a morbid way.

------
aab0
16 of 30 is more than I expected. Those must have been interesting discussions
with the hired bookbinders...

------
krylon
Am I the only one who is slightly disappointed that none of the books appear
to be tomes of arcane and forbidden knowledge?

Seriously, the idea of using human skin to bind a book seem very morbid, and
using it for something as mundane as a medical textbook seems ... really
strange.

~~~
Apocryphon
Medical science was arcane and forbidden once.

------
tunesmith
Well, for those wondering what tanned human skin looks and feels like, I guess
it's pretty much identical to sheepskin.

------
BrutallyHonest
Worrying anti-recycling rhetoric.

